# Professional e-mail



## Nizo

Good morning!  I need to send a quick e-mail to a new professional contact in Romania.  Would someone please help me translate the following into Romanian?  Thanks very much in advance!

My friend,
It was a pleasure meeting you! I really enjoyed our conversation and hope to see you again soon. If I can ever be of help to you, please don't hesitate to let me know.
Peace.


----------



## OldAvatar

Good evening, Nizo!

Here's my try!
First of all you should specify whether you talk about a male friend or about a female friend. I'll go for a male friend till then.

_ Dragă prietene,
Mi-a făcut plăcere să te cunosc! De asemenea, conversaţia noastră a fost încântătoare şi sper să ne revedem cât de curând. Dacă pot să te ajut vreodată cu ceva, te rog să nu eziţi să mă anunţi!
Pace!_


----------



## Nizo

Thanks very much!


----------



## OldAvatar

You're welcome!
But remember that you didn't specify whether you're addresing this e-mail to a male or a female. Romanian language has 3 genders.


----------

